# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Помогите с установкой iiko

## Snejok43234

Добрый день, на вашем форуме новичок, и интересует вопрос: как установить iiko?
Дали 2 папки Main и Pos. В Main как я понял лежит серверная часть(rms и другое). А в pos клиент. 
Их установил, по локалке связал. Захожу в админ панель, а там все ступор...
В админке localhost-а нужно какие то скрипты прописать что ли? В клиенте захожу через браузер server/iikobiz, сайт отображает, значит локалка есть. Вхожу в Adminку, там пытаюсь создать юзера через администрирование, пишет создайте юр. Лицо или что то типо того, а я не могу, т.к. нету кнопки. 
И да, выше не сказал что там в папке вместе с Main и Pos лежат версии.
Жду, и очень надеюсь на вашу помощь

----------


## konopko

Если все еще есть вопросы по iiko, то могу проконсультировать.

----------


## yurik_ageev

Доброй ночи, подскажите как правильно перенести базу айко с одного сервера на другой

----------


## loup888

> Доброй ночи, подскажите как правильно перенести базу айко с одного сервера на другой


Средствами MS SQL база вытаскивается и присоединяется. 
Если нужно допустим только товары и цены перенести, то есть проще способ с выгрузкой/загрузкой в csv

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Средствами MS SQL база вытаскивается и присоединяется. 
> Если нужно допустим только товары и цены перенести, то есть проще способ с выгрузкой/загрузкой в csv


Спасибо!
Вопрос решил путем резервного копирования HDD

----------


## Basil_Sh

Добрый день, может кто знает?

Айко 6.3
При создании накладной не происходит сверка цены с прайс листом поставщика и при сохранении не идёт запись цены в этот прайслист.

----------


## konopko

> Добрый день, может кто знает?
> 
> Айко 6.3
> При создании накладной не происходит сверка цены с прайс листом поставщика и при сохранении не идёт запись цены в этот прайслист.


В карточке поставщика не создан прайс-лист, чтобы в него можно было что-то записывать

----------


## Basil_Sh

создан

----------

